
Quarkus [Alternative Java Runtime] - ciprian_craciun
https://github.com/quarkusio/quarkus
======
ciprian_craciun
It's an interesting take on Java, especially focused on containers and micro-
services; that now has official RedHat support.

From what I gather they are perhaps more a pre-compiler / bootstrapper that
can use either HotSpot (via OpenJDK) or an alternative JVM.

Either way, it's worth keeping an eye on, especially if one wants to deploy
Java-based applications.

